# How many People got the wonderful kindle for Christmas?



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Just curious how many of you out there got a kindle for Christmas I seeing that it is becoming a huge trend and I would love to hear from all the new kindle owners.


----------



## RoseKeefe (Sep 27, 2010)

My parents got me the K3 with wifi and I have only put it down to shower and sleep. LOL. I love it! I've wanted one for a long time, but because I live in Canada, availability and cost were a longtime issue. I'm glad that those obstacles are figments of a darker past


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I got one!  I got my K3 on Monday & have used it like crazy ever since.  I'm on book #2 already, and have downloaded 4 books & 4 games so far.  I LOVE it!  Now, I'm just waiting for my cover to get here.  I ordered it on the 22nd, and it shipped on the 23rd.  We're leaving for a 4 night trip on the 30th & I really hope it gets here before then because I want to make sure my baby is safe.


----------



## z28lt1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got the wife a K2 for Chritsmas last year.  She returned the favor (with hints from me) to get me a K3 this year.  Only thing was she got me the non-lighted hinge case known to have problems, so I'll be exchanging that for the lighted case.  She also got the white instead of the graphite that I preferred, but it's the thought that counts, and by I now I love the white.  I definitely prefer the K3 over the K2.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

We got 3 as gifts this year. We gave one to our adult daughter, I gave one to my husband, and he gave one to me! We all have the lighted covers. I've been whining about having it in the house but not being able to play with it before Christmas. Now Christmas has come and gone and I've been so busy with Christmas dinner/guests that I still haven't had time to play with it. I plan on starting my first book later today (finally).


----------



## OliverTwist (Dec 26, 2010)

I did!!! It is everything I thought it would be and thanks to all the reading I did here (wasn't registered) I was quite prepared! I love it!!!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I got mine a couple of months ago, but I know three people who got their first Kindle for Christmas this year.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

My brother-in-law got my sister one. (She fell in love with kindle after borrowing my old K2 - _I had replaced it with a K3_.)


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I did! I did! I did!  My DH surprised me last year with my K2 and this year he surprised me again  I absolutely LOVE my Kindle2, and wasn't sure how I would feel about the K3...BUT...it was true LOVE at first sight!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Perkville (Dec 26, 2010)

Greetings! Let me begin by saying that I am a hard one to surprise. That being said, my daughter and son-in-law "got" me and gave me the new K3 yesterday for Christmas! Typically, they ask for a few of my wishes and I asked for a teapot, warmer and the delicious creme brulee tea that I had enjoyed with my middle daughter on my birthday in November, I have never enjoyed "hot" beverages before but was hooked immediately with the warm yumminess of the tea. My sister recently posed the question on facebook "Does anyone have a Kindle and how is it compared to the others?" My response was one filled with sentiments of *"nothing could EVER replace my beloved books"* and "my eyes often feel strained after looking at a computer screen for long periods of time." *I NEVER would have asked for a Kindle EVER!*

Now...I am eating my words! I am hooked! The text is crisp, clear and easy to read. I have already downloaded a few free books (my reluctance to commit until I was sure)! Now I am picking out a skin, cover, and bag!

Much love and thanks to my kiddos for the awesome Christmas surprise! This has been a year of trying new things...now my free time will be enjoying a good book on Candy's Kindle and a spot of Creme Brulee tea!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I did!  Well, I had a K2 already and bought myself a K3 for Christmas.  Only I opened it about a month ago.  I couldn't stand it anymore


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I got my kindle last year and have used it almost everyday since.  I take it to work so I can read on lunch.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I did and I'm already having the time of my life. great reading! I love the little thing. I named it Thoth


----------



## EmilyMae (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't get one myself (mine came on my birthday back at the end of October) but my sister, mom, boyfriend, and boyfriend's mom all received graphite 3G K3's from various people. My sister was so excited that she stopped opening presents to set it up. They're all thoroughly enjoying them, I hear.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I got one on Dec. 11 from my girlfriend as a Christmas present. I couldn't wait any longer!!!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I got one!! I've had a K1 for two years and got a K3 for Christmas. I really like it and plan to give my K1 to my son.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 26, 2010)

Raises hand... dear friends and their two adult kids gave me a Kindle 3, wifi+3g yesterday. Totally surprised me - I've been playing with it non-stop.

And it's definitely brought out my usually-dormant shopping gene. So many nice covers to choose from - and skins. Now I see that people are talking about tote bags, too.

I downloaded _Emma_ from Project Gutenberg this am and soon discovered this bboard when I Googled something like "disable popular highlighting." (The documentation provided by kindle - both on the device and in the pdf manual I downloaded sure aren't very good at quickly answering the "how do I do xxx?" type of questions.)

Another friend of mine was also given one by her daughter yesterday.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

ME!!   I got a new K3 Wifi and my son was gifted my k2, though with a new "cool" dragon skin!  LOL  I was originally going to purchase him the k3, but while "Dream" shopping he played with one at target and said it was too small and he liked mine the best.  Then tried to get him one of the 89$ kindles and well, yeah that didn't go so well.  LOL  Anyways, he is over joyed with his K2 and I like my new k3.  Still haven't had a chance to sit down and read though!  He has played with his a lot, setting up some collections, deciding he doesn't like collections and deleting collections.. LOL  Me, Mine is still resting in its box cause I still don't have a case for it.  

I'm thinking of gifting one to my mom for her birthday in March.  When I got mine last february, she thought it was silly.. but when asked what she would want that was just "fun" for christmas, a kindle was on her list.  Actually she said "one of those little gadgets, you know like you have, for books"


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

I did too....my dad bought it in September (he asked did i want one and it took me a while to come around to it) - my Gran bought me the Red Leather Cover (non-lighted) which has already caused it to crash a couple of times (have called Amazon CS and they have refunded and i will send back shortly


----------



## MarkAJohn (Dec 26, 2010)

I did, which surprised a lot of people because I'm a longtime book critic and collector with a houseful of paper books and fine bindings.
I'll still buy books--ones that are particularly special to me, in fine editions if possible. They're beautiful to look at, read and hold.
But I read an awful lot of books that I don't need to own on paper, and my wife (who gave me the Kindle) will love not decorating and insulating with books to such an extent. We both like the prospect of going on vacations without lugging big book bags. 
The biggest and most pleasant surprise for me is that pages are easier to read on the Kindle than they often are on paper. The type size options are great for readers like me who are 60+.
  MarkAJohn


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Checkout the great blogs on the kindle they are wonderful and very cheap you can try them for free for 14 days also.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

MarkAJohn, this is the perfect balance between electronic and physical books.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Me! I got one. And I'm psyched to get it out of the box tomorrow. No time yesterday or today.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Me!!!! I got one!   And I got a case too.

I have carried it around with me for two days straight! I read it in bed last night, and it was the perfect setup. I could prop the kindle up using the case and I don't even have to hold it. I am thrilled with it and am definitely a convert.


----------



## DaronFraley (Sep 27, 2010)

I got one too! And a cover!

I am concerned about my future, however. I already have almost 100 books on it. I don't read that many books in a year. Looks like I better give something up, like a hobby. Or sleeping.


----------



## lamajama (Dec 27, 2010)

New member here. I got a kindle from my family for Christmas and am trying to figure out if I'm going to keep it or not.

I'm trying to determine why I would or should. I am a voracious reader but rely probably 95% on the public library.

The positive obviously is the ability to take the kindle on holiday and not have to pack 5-6 books. The negative I
see is that after looking through Amazon most books that I read (mysteries, thrillers) I am going to be paying
$6 + for books that have been out for years. A lot of the books I read are listed at $9.99+

I know most here will think I'm cheap and don't support the authors etc but right now I'm essentially paying
nothing for my reading habit (other than taxes for the library) and best sellers new releases are not a vital
concern.

So now...I'm going on holidays and spending $50-$100 to take my books?

Not understanding this...


----------



## shellyrat (Dec 24, 2010)

I got the k3G with wi fi.  I really got it for hubby. He hasnt touched it because I cant put it down. He dosent seem to mind though. I made my own case for it out of an old book. 
I was sitting with the dog on my lap and thinking I needed to move her so I could turn the page. That made me realize that I had stopped thinking of it as an ereader and it was just a book in my hand that I flip with my thumb instead of two hands. 
Didnt have to move the dog. Just a little flick of my thumb and both mom and dog are still content.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

lamajama said:


> New member here. I got a kindle from my family for Christmas and am trying to figure out if I'm going to keep it or not.
> 
> I'm trying to determine why I would or should. I am a voracious reader but rely probably 95% on the public library.
> 
> ...


If you don't normally buy books, perhaps a kindle is the wrong choice for you at the moment. As a gift, though, it could complement your paper book habit, perhaps?

Different libraries offer ebooks, so perhaps you could look into that and exchange your kindle for a nook?


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

As much as it pains me to say it, lamajama probably needs a nook to get the free library books.  He might also try looking for sources of free books other than Amazon.  I know they are out there and are listed elsewhere on these boards.

And no I don't think you are cheap.  I love the library also and have gone to the library to get books that I had downloaded free samples on my kindle, read, wanted to finish, but didn't want to pay over $10 to read only once.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I got one for my 7 year old son.  He has been walking around with it all weekend.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My siblings and I got our Mother a Kindle with a pink lighted case for Christmas.  Gave it to her today.  She was very surprised and happy.  Hope she can figure it all out easily enough.  I have a K2 so there are a few differences and I couldn't just tell her over a phone how to do something like I do it.  I work with several others who should have new kindles in their hands as of yesterday also.


----------



## Luteplayers (Dec 27, 2010)

I got the K3 Wifi only, no need for 3G, and a purple M-Edge cover, just ordered the light for it, and bought Dan Brown's latest book.  I used to read a ton, but have been mostly browsing internet forums, this should get me back to reading authors again instead of websites.  Was surprised to see the pricing / unavailability of some books.  First search was for Clive Cussler and found some of his older works not available for Kindle.  Also stumbled across the Agency Pricing, where you are actually buying the eBook from the publisher and the retailer is not able to offer any discount. 

I think I am going to end up getting one for my Girlfriend as well.


----------



## aleo811 (Dec 27, 2010)

My husband got me the K3 Wifi for Christmas.  Now it's time to choose a case for it.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I have heard from 50 people that got a kindle for Christmas so far keep the information coming


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AmberLi said:


> If you don't normally buy books, perhaps a kindle is the wrong choice for you at the moment. As a gift, though, it could complement your paper book habit, perhaps?
> 
> Different libraries offer ebooks, so perhaps you could look into that and exchange your kindle for a nook?





TLM said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, lamajama probably needs a nook to get the free library books. He might also try looking for sources of free books other than Amazon. I know they are out there and are listed elsewhere on these boards.
> 
> And no I don't think you are cheap. I love the library also and have gone to the library to get books that I had downloaded free samples on my kindle, read, wanted to finish, but didn't want to pay over $10 to read only once.


I would recommend checking out Kobo and Sony in addition to nook if the desire is to be able to borrow Library books. The nook is a fine device, but I found both Kobo and Sony more intuitive to use.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a great place to learn how to use your kindle and get the most out of it.  I was amazed at some of the tricks I Learned when I first got here.


----------



## bbeck (Dec 9, 2010)

we got two one for my son and one for myself. now my wife wants one and i think the daughter is coming around.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

lamajama said:


> New member here. I got a kindle from my family for Christmas and am trying to figure out if I'm going to keep it or not.
> 
> I'm trying to determine why I would or should. I am a voracious reader but rely probably 95% on the public library.
> 
> ...


First of all, you're not cheap. You're smart.

And secondly, there are a TON of cheap/free novels out there. Most of the independent authors I talk to on these boards have their books priced at $1.99 or cheaper (and their writing is excellent!!) We price it that way because we don't have middle-men to deal with.

Don't give up your paper-book habit with the library, but DO check out places like Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com) for independent authors that want to sell their books at $1.99 or less. Also, keep your eyes peeled here. many times new authors will post that they've released their books. When the do, they sometimes offer it for $0.99 as a release price. If you have a dollar to spare, pick it up.

As for myself... alas, I did not get a kindle under the tree. I may have to break down and buy one from my own hidden stash I've collected that my wife doesn't know about. =)


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Think of the kindle as a way to save the environment I have read over 30 books on mine and that means the paper from 30 books was saved.  SO kindle is saving the rainforest.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I received a Kindle 3 and passed my Kindle 1 onto my sister.  It is great!!  I buy my books by saving any change I receive and then when my container is full, I take it to a Coinstar machine and get an Amazon gift certificate.  I usually use this money for the more expensive books I have on my wishlist.  Of course, for my birthday, I ask for a gift card from Amazon. I have read only 3 paperback books since I received my first Kindle in 2008.  Love my Kindle.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Not me. I needed a new laptop and could not afford both.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just ordered my first Kindle and can't wait to get it. Wish we could have gotten two since my husband is a voracious reader and I'm sure we'll be haggling over it.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

ME ME me!!  I am so happy!  We talked my mom into getting one for DD and for their (both, well all of us are voracious readers) birthdays - 

DD 14, took it and ran - Mom is just a bit techno challenged.  Me?  I put the kindles on one account, and became manager - DD made categories, and keeps deleting the books that she thinks are "mine".... so we learned together .... 

but mom, was overwhelmed, she likes to look at covers, and jackets, and doesnt get online to view Amazon.com - but since we gathered for Christmas, dd sat down and managed her kindle, made her some categories, and showed her how to access some of the  finer points - and then brother gave her a laptop and we put Amazon.com as her home page...

so with her blessing we're pulling into the tech world!

I do know she prefers audio books, so I bought her quite a few (on Amazon in the used section! as well as the public library - she does donate them to her library after listening to them)

and I'll always head over to the goodwill and garage sales for best sellers, but there is a place for the kindle, and I do like the Book Bazaar -

Good luck to all!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

the list just keeps growing I am so amazed


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

i got one as well.  My sister, BIL & niece got me a graphite 3g/wifi and I love it  I`ve had the k1 for over 2 years so this was a great surprise.  I`m actually typing this from my kindle


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I just found out 3 of my friends got kindles this year for Christmas.  This is a kindle Christmas it looks like.


----------



## SandyM (Nov 14, 2010)

I got a Kindle with a lighted cover for Christmas from  hubby.  I am in Canada and we checked out the few that we could purchase locally and I was stuck on the Kindle even though I had never seen one.  I told him that was the one I wanted and he said go ahead and order it, so I did.  Not a surprise but I got exactly what I wanted and no regrets whatsover.  I am so happy with it.  My kids like to read on it too!!  I have so many books on it,  I am in shock.  Need to put myself on a Kindle budget. LOL


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got a call from my aunt and she got a kindle she saw my post here and wanted to let me know over the phone.  She was very excited and is ready to read away.


----------



## Intervigilium (Dec 23, 2010)

I already had a Kindle before (A K2, I slept on it and it died a peaceful death) so I'm doubly happy with my brand spanking new Kindle DX. My mom sent it all the way to Manila just for me.


----------



## Liesse (Dec 19, 2010)

I got one! I've been reading ebooks on an old HP iPAQ with mobipocket reader loaded onto it for about five years. I really wanted an eReader with a bigger e-ink screen and so far I'm delighted with my Kindle. I got one of those covers with the built in light with it too (my Dad thoughtfully said 'the light switch in your bedroom means you'd have to get out of bed, so you needed this' awww) which I think is really clever. Decent amount of light to read from, certainly enough in my perfectly dark bedroom; though the light looks a bit like a strange alien craft rising over the covers. 

The only bad thing is the screen refresh. I am finding I notice it less and less as I get used to it though.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

I got a big kick out of having my new Kindle read aloud from my own short story.

I also bought and started in on Moby Dick.


----------



## blarkins111 (Dec 28, 2010)

I got mine for Christmas! Was so excited. My fiance bought it for me but let her son give it to me because he knew I really wanted one and he wanted to buy it for me. (He's 10)

Read Frozen Sky on Christmas Night, and I am now digging in to 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

My husband ordered me one last week and I've been excited all weekend waiting for it! I keep going on Amazon searching for free books (and trying to restrain myself from purchasing some). I even downloaded one freebie and started reading it with the Kindle app on my blackberry (it was awful ). It's supposed to show up sometime today and I must have checked the tracking 6 times already this morning. Anyhoo, I'm looking forward to becoming a fanatic and thought I'd go ahead and join a forum to get a head start on it.


----------



## vanessaz (Dec 28, 2010)

I got Kindle3 from my niece and sister for Christmas (2010).  At the moment I opened it I was happy.  Then I tried using it.
In the last 3 days:
It has said that I have no wireless connection at least 30 times.
I have downloaded 2 books and it has frozen numerous times.
It is now frozen in settings--social networks.
Have tried the soft reset--didn't work.
The back is pried off and I see "reset" but there is no "hole" to push a paperclip into.

The Kindle has been plugged into power the whole time.  I also tried unplugging the power and plugging it back in.
Never thought I would hate a Christmas present in less than a week.....but there you have it.  I hate this Kindle3 and since I have pried the back off I will probably not be able to return it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'hard' reset for the current Kindle model is done by holding the switch for 30-40 seconds. If you have lots of rebooting happening AND you have the Amazon brand case (has hinges, no light) the first thing we'd suggest here is to remove it from the cover and see if that fixes the problem.

From your description it sounds like it is having trouble connecting. . .I assume you do have a wireless network nearby and it's just not finding it. There are a number of reasons that could be happening including having your security set higher than the Kindle's wireless receiver is able to deal with, or having an older router that just doesn't have enough power, or having a router that uses 'n' or 5GHz.

And, if it's having trouble finding a connection, then, yeah, the social networking thing won't work 'cause that's supposed to be allowing you to upload things to FaceBook and Twitter and requires the connection. So it's not completely surprising that it would freeze up in that case. 

It is also possible that you have a defective device. Normally, I'd say, try some of the above things and, if it is still behaving badly, contact Customer support (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport) and see if they can help you. But since you've taken it apart it is quite possible they will say you've voided your warranty. Still, they want people to be happy, so it's worth making the call, being _extremely_ polite, explaining exactly what's happening and what you've tried and why . . . . .and maybe they'll offer a replacement. The worst they can do is say 'no can do', but you might be surprised.


----------



## vanessaz (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you Ann!  Held the switch and after about 15 seconds it rebooted.  Seems to be working okay now. Feeling a little better about my new toy. I will check all your suggestions but I suspect that the security set too high may be the culprit.  Thank you so much.  Would hate to have a Kindle3 paperweight.


----------



## Sophiesmum (Dec 27, 2010)

I received a Kindle for Christmas from my husband, they are like gold dust to get one, had to delivered to daughters boyfriends house
as I would have taken delivery of it at home so would not have been a surprise.

Love mine.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

vanessaz said:


> I suspect that the security set too high may be the culprit.


The Kindle does not like long security passcodes and passcodes that contain symbols other than numbers and letters.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a kindle 1 and I've upgraded with every kindle version.  My daughter and younger granddaughter (age 17) each got one for Christmas.  I'm so happy to have them joining me.  My older granddaughter (age 1 likes DTB because she likes turning the pages.  We're trying to convince her to join us.  I'm sure she will eventually.

I used to feel like I was "odd" because I liked to read from a kindle.  Now I feel like I'm in the mainstream.  I guess I was just a pioneer!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

The number of kindles is growing dramatically I can't believe it.


----------



## cranewife (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in as a new Kindle owner! My hubby got it for me for Christmas. I was always a little intrigued by the Kindle, but wasn't sure I was ready to take the plunge. Now that I have one, I don't know why I ever hesitated! I love it!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I got mine a few weeks before xmas (K3) and I LOVE it! Hope you all enjoy yours...


----------



## bookwhiz (Dec 29, 2010)

Santa dropped mine off on his most recent trip to Toronto. I'm lovin' it. Best part thus far? Laying in bed reading a free chapter and downloading the rest of the book faster than you can say "Wow, this is cool...".


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Received mine from my parents and boyfriend. It's funny, how much more I'm reading (and buying!) now simply because I can download samples. Beats waiting weeks for the local library to get something I like in stock.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

WE got three kindles this Christmas in my family, me, my mom and my son; my husband has inherited my K2 and if he likes reading on it we will get him one, too.


----------



## Beldin ME (Dec 3, 2010)

I got mine from my wife and have been downloading and reading since Christmas. I retired recently and plan on getting lots of use from my Kindle 3 WiFi.  Allen


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got a call from a friend in California and guess what?  She got a kindle for Christmas Also.  Did anyone not get a kindle for Christmas?


----------



## bkbabe (Dec 29, 2010)

Me me me! After missing the Amazon BF deal I caved and bought a certified refurbished Nook from Overstock for about $85. When it came I had no excitement. It's actually still sealed and sitting on top of the box it was delivered in lol. I just knew that my heart was still with the Kindle. I  frequent Amazon a lot and already had the Kindle app on my touch so it just seemed like the natural choice. So it was a Christmas gift to myself  

Now I have to return or sell that Nook lol.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

lamajama said:


> New member here. I got a kindle from my family for Christmas and am trying to figure out if I'm going to keep it or not.
> 
> I'm trying to determine why I would or should. I am a voracious reader but rely probably 95% on the public library.
> 
> ...


I know. I realized early on the Kindles are most easily adaopted by those who are used to buying their books. I'm a librarian and I use the wares of my business. It is kind of sticker shock to actually buy books instead of borrowing them from the library or friends or buying them from a used bookstore for very cheap. During most of my life buying new books was an was a wild extravagance that I couldn't justify.

I agree with upthread about indie authors. This is a lovely way to experience new authors and the library won't have their books. Plus I have plenty of free books to read.


----------



## Southernbelle07 (Dec 30, 2010)

My lovely Husband got me the 3G + wifi! I love it, maybe too much.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Lets see if we can get to 100!


----------



## Tarstt (Dec 18, 2010)

Count me in! I got a Kindle for Christmas Wi-fi only. So far I love it! The only down side is I don't have home wi-fi and we've been snowed in so I can't create collections or change the name on my Kindle yet. I'm hoping to rectify that soon. I downloaded everything using the USB for now.

Tarstt


----------



## jello (Dec 31, 2010)

My lovely wife got me one for the holidays. Not really a surprise since it was the only thing I asked for, but hey... =D


----------



## namlot (Nov 18, 2010)

My wife bought me one as well
even though she doesn't have an Amazon Account
She went into JL and sorted it out there

What a terrific Person


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Yup, I put a Kindle 3 in my wife's Christmas stocking and she flipped.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

While we have had Kindle since its inception (were actually one of the very lucky few to purchase them on the day of initial release...at which time they cost right around $400), and, in fact, managed to purchase a couple of additional K1's (one for him, one for her, one extra for when one of the other eventually broke down...although none have at this point), this year we broke down and purchased a K3.  (Kind of makes me feel disloyal!)  It wasn't for the games, and it wasn't because I hated the configuration of the K1 (I actually think it's kind of retro and cool!).  I wanted to try out the Text to Speech, and really wanted the increased visibility of the new inking process.  (These eyes are most certainly not getting any younger).


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I joined the Kindle Owners club at Christmas as well! 

I debated for months on whether or not I wanted a Kindle, but turns out I made the right choice! I am so in love with it!  If it weren't quite so costly, I would replace my entire current library with e-books in a heartbeat!


----------



## videoouija (Jan 1, 2011)

I used my Christmas money to buy a K3 3G+Wifi model for myself. I am the only Kindle user at work, although 3 co-workers have Nooks. I've been so enthusiastic about my purchase, I have just about all of the other people I work closely with looking at buying a Kindle. I even have one of the Nook owners... 

So far, this is one of the best purchases I have made, and its also the purchase I've been on the fence the longest about. I haven't done much reading at all in the last 10 years -- except Harry Potter -- and before that it was Ender's Game and Lord of the Flies in high school. Not something I'm proud of by any means, but that should give you some idea why I was on the fence. Right now, however, I'm reading 1 book every 2 days. Currently on Catching Fire from the Hunger Games series and loving it all!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

When asked, my sister said she wanted a Kindle for Christmas. Then, she was told more than once, "Don't buy yourself a Kindle." Christmas morning came and she unwrapped her Kindle and found an IPad. "What's this?"
"Your Christmas present."
"Where's my Kindle?"
"The IPad is better."

I think that's grounds for a divorce or an affirmative defense for a homicide. IPad went back and she ordered her own Kindle. I didn't asked if she kept the price difference and use it to buy books.


----------



## brianspaeth (May 19, 2009)

I got one also finally - I've been using the Android app for awhile, but really the phone has too many other distractions, ie email/twitter/angry birds.


----------



## Piper (Jan 4, 2011)

I got one for Christmas this year from my mother. She got me the Graphite Kindle 3 with Wifi and 3G, and so far, I'm quite in love! I've always been an avid reader and this is making it so much easier to tote my books around.

Now I just need to get a cover. Or make one. xD


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I ordered my K3 a while before Christmas, but it has not got here yet (In Australia). They will be sending it soon though and in the mean time I can wait for my lighted cover to arrive (possibly tomorrow yay!!). The only bad thing about it all was that on Christmas day I didn't have anything to open, still when the k3 arrives I will be doubly excited after the long wait lol.

Last year I got a K2i, and love it so much but I read a lot in bed at night and the lighted cover and crisper text was too much of a draw for me lol.


----------



## Jcas (Sep 3, 2010)

I already had a K3, but i got the DXG in mid Dec which was a Christmas present, i love them both ..


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I got myself a Kindle 3 just before Christmas for my Christmas present. I had seen one before and I thought it was kind of cool, but I initially considered it only as another avenue in which to sell my book. I needed one to ensure the formatting of my book was correct. Now that I have it, I only consider printed books, if they are not available on the Kindle. I never thought I would like it as much as I do. It was a very pleasant surprise.  The only downside was that I purchased quite few printed books around the same time and now I wish I had waited and downloaded the kindle versions.


----------



## Nutwood (Dec 28, 2010)

I got one.  I really like it a lot!


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2011)

I received one as an early Christmas gift but only just recently began using it. I thought I'd enjoy it and so far it has exceeded my expectations. Love it!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I got one for me and one for my wife for Christmas.  So far I love it.  It's awesome.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

My parents sent me the money since their technical experience stops with pushing the power button, so I pretty much bought it myself (I got the latest wifi-only Kindle). My wife got a full set of new pots and pans so we both got something very useful.


----------



## sedo (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a WIFI and a lighted cover for xmas......SUPER STOKED!!!!!


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

ME!!

I actually braved the crowds of Black Friday to buy my Kindle. I NEVER go out on Black Friday!

It was a Christmas present from my folks.  LOVE it!


----------



## lilpenguin (Dec 22, 2010)

I got one


----------



## boyzmom33 (Dec 26, 2010)

I lucked out on got one of the lightening deal K2's online for black friday. I LOVE it........and my husband has purchased me a few accessories for it......guardian cover, light, deaclgirl skin and my Oberon cover is on its way!!
I've always loved reading and am loving it even more with my Kindle.......


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm in! Love it!


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought mine with my Christmas present from my employer.  I read all the time (several at the same time) and got tired of books piled everywhere!
Thought I would miss the "feel" of a book in my hands!  But..  gotta say.... not so much!  
I love my new Kindle!


----------



## Katelynne (Dec 30, 2010)

I got one for Christmas.  My hubby bought it for me, but put our kids' names on the tag as if it was from them.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Me too! Me too! Unfortunately it's been a bit of a crisis Christmas so I've only just got it loaded up with the ebooks I'd been hoarding on my Kindle4PC. 

Here in the UK, despite the numbers supposedly sold, they're not seen being used 'out in the street' - or perhaps it's me who doesn't get out enough - and there's no shop where we can go have a play with one prior to purchasing. But I took it to my writers' support group meeting tonight and everyone was eager to see how it worked. To a person there was a positive response. We were even awed how good the text-to-speech was. Certainly there wasn't the tonal inflections necessary for fiction, but it wasn't as robotic as I imagined. 

And here's my query: is there any way to slow the voice? It seems to rabbit on at speed, and with the accent and odd delivery I'm missing words.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Linda Acaster said:


> And here's my query: is there any way to slow the voice? It seems to rabbit on at speed, and with the accent and odd delivery I'm missing words.


After text-to-speech is turned on, you can press the "Aa" key and slow the speech rate there. Choices are "slower," "default," or "faster." You can also choose from either male or female voice on that screen.

Another tip: If you need to temporarily pause the text-to-speech once you've returned to the reading screen, you can just press the space bar. Pressing it again will restart speaking where it left off. Like you, I've been impressed with the text-to-speech option. I didn't think I'd use it as often as I do. Some of the pronunciations are comical, though!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Hey, thanks for that piece of advice Dream Weaver. I would never have thought of checking back to the "Aa" font-sizing menu. Or that there was a male/female voice choice. Must read that instruction book again!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

You're making me feel quite envious. I'm not getting my kindle until the end of January! 

But, I dare say I'll make up for it. Already making a list of what I intend buying for my new toy!

Mel


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I see the list keeps growing!


----------



## Cdel (Jan 6, 2011)

I got one - a K3, my first one. I love it Sooooo much.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Add me to the list of people, I received my K3 as a Christmas present from my boyfriend. His daughter and sister got K3's as well. We are all big readers and his mom made us all handmade bookmarks and was laughing about how she was working her fingers to the bone getting the bookmarks done when it hit her...all of us are getting Kindles, what am I doing this for!?!?

I keep her bookmarks in my Kindle case


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

It is the gift that keeps on giving long after Christmas has passed.


----------



## RaggedyMoe (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, I did get one for Christmas. And I bought it for myself. Love it! Hubby and I have an agreement, We don't buy presents for each other. Too hard, I change my mind about what I want, and Hubby collects old toy trains. He also repairs them, and sells them. So all he wants are trains. I am not sure of which one he wants or needs for his collection, and he does not know what book I want to read. So we just get what we want. Love that plan. 
I am on my third book, and 2 games. I am thinking about making a soft cover for mine. Found some wonderful material and going to try it. My friend stated if she like's them she will get one from me. So we shall see.
Maureen


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure how much longer this thread will be going on but people are still letting everyone know how excited they are over their kindle.


----------

